# Pie/Cornish pasty filling request for someone with very limited ingredients



## Falesh (Mar 18, 2021)

My girlfriend in currently on an elimination diet which cuts what she  can eat right down to the bone. As you can imagine trying to get as much  veriety as possible is important. I am trying to think up more recipes  that she can have, but I'm a cooking newbie. What I'd like to make for her next is a  pie/cornish pasty. I've got the pastry covered but I'm not  sure what to put in it. Can anyone recommend a filling using only the  ingredients listed below? Cheers!


Lamb
Pork (and gammon/ham/bacon)
Turkey
Chicken

Salmon

Egg yolk
Egg white

Cheddar cheese

Rice milk

Rice bran oil
Sunflower oil
Olive oil

White rice
White flour

Potatoes
Courgette
Brocolli
Pak choi
Cauliflower
Butternut squash
Cucumber
Lettuce
Rocket
Peppers (orange, red, yellow)

Green leafy herbs
Sugar


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2021)

Might be easier to list what she is eliminating? 

and Welcome to DC!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

Here's a traditional recipe. You can replace the beef with lamb or pork and substitute any vegetables she prefers what she can't eat in the filling. Cheese, potatoes and broccoli or cauliflower would be good. Hope this helps. 
https://www.kingarthurbaking.com/recipes/cornish-pasties-recipe


----------



## Falesh (Mar 18, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Might be easier to list what she is eliminating?
> 
> and Welcome to DC!




Thanks for the welcome.  She is eliminating everything other then those ingredients. It is a super restricted diet that you gradually expand by adding one ingredient at a time. That's what got me into cooking, I want to help her have a less depressing time by generating as much veriety as possible with that small list.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2021)

OK, so from the recipe suggested by *GG*, I would use the squash (not the courgette, too soft), potatoes - you might have to use extra to replace the rutabagas, parsnips or turnips as they are not on her list. Stick with the lard (as pork derived) and as almost all vegies are off her list I'm guessing that vegie oil is too.  

I hope she is working with a qualified nutritionist.  Her list of acceptable vegies is a little scary.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 18, 2021)

This is the classic Yooper pasty recipe.  My Mom. and Uncle owned a bakery.  They sold loads of paties.

Use coarsely ground lamb or por (beef is thw original, but the pork, or lamb would work.  I think the lamb would  be better.)

Pasty crust:
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
5 oz. unsalted butter , very cold, diced
5 oz., very cold lard
2/3 cup (155 ml) ice cold water


Filling:
1/2 lb. coarsely ground lamb 
1/2 lb. coarsely ground, lean pork
1 lb. firm, waxy potato, peeled and diced in 1/4 inch cubes (red skin. new potatoes, yukon gold all work well)
8 oz. rutabaga , peeled and diced in 1/4 inch cubes (you can substitute carrots, or parsnips)
1 medium yellow onion , chopped
salt and pepper to taste
unsalted butter (for cutting in slices to lay inside the pasties)
all-purpose flour (for sprinkling inside the pasties)
1 large egg , lightly beaten
Form the dough in food processor, or pastry cutter, mixing in the flour, salt, lard, and butter.  The mixture should look like pea grave'  Slowly fold in the water.  Cover and let chill in fridge for about two hours.  Prep the veggies and meat.

Roll dough into a two inch thick log.  Cut into 6 equal pieces.  Roll each piece into a bal, and flatten into a disk.  Use a rolling pin to make an eight inch circle.  Place a couple tbs. of potato in a linen down the middle, leaving a half inch to the edges.   Follow this with the rutabaga, then onion, then meat.  Season with s&p. Place a couple pats of butter on top of the meat. Dust with flour.  Fold edges upward and crimp to seal.   Cut a slit on otp.  Lay on baking sheet lines with parchment paper.  Brush with milk, or egg wash.  Bake at 350' F. for 1 hour.  Let cool for ten minutes.  Serve with gravy, or ketchup.  Modify to dietary needs.  Pasties can be frozen before, or after baking.  They are best reheated in your ove, though a microwave can be used.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

